# Nipping, biting, and barking



## ScarletAurora (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello everyone!
Just two weeks ago I got a German Shepherd puppy (he is now approximately 11 weeks old) and he is really intelligent. I'm very happy with him, however, he has started biting and nipping me even more. When I try to correct him, he either barks or bites or sometimes both. 

I have searched for various correction methods and none of them seem to be effective. I would like to stop this behavior before it becomes a permanent thing. I have also been told that it could be that because I am a woman and he is a male dog, that he will be less likely to see me as the alpha "male" and thus be less likely to respect my corrections.

I try to play with him as much as possible, but it often gets annoying as he will also try to bite/nip me or get my clothes. I thought that perhaps a good way to drain his energy (and perhaps improve his behavior) would be to take him for daily walks, but I have been advised (by friends) that he is too young for regular walks.

What correction methods do you know to be effective?
And how many times a week/day may I take my puppy for a walk? (knowing that they will be short walks of no longer than 10 minutes)

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to owning a GSD puppy! This is so common an issue that we need to TRAIN our puppies to stop (not correct, it's normal PLAY behavior) but TRAIN a way to make it less painful  , we have a sticky!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html <--- click that link

And this seem familiar? When we select a GSD puppy, we are also CHOOSING the traits that we need to learn to work with !


----------



## ScarletAurora (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response and the welcome! He is a lot of work but worth every minute of it. I'll make sure to read that through thoroughly for tips and so far I've heard/read that it is a phase, which is rather comforting.

However, do you have any idea how many times a day/week I'm allowed to walk my GSD puppy, in order to make sure he gets enough exercise and stimulation? (He's going on his 12th week now)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

ScarletAurora said:


> I have searched for various correction methods and none of them seem to be effective. I would like to stop this behavior before it becomes a permanent thing.


I know how frustrating it all seems, but a couple of weeks is way too early to determine if a method to stop a puppy from biting is effective. It's a process that takes time and patience, and will gradually decrease in frequency and intensity rather than suddenly stopping. Read the bite inhibition thread. There are lots of good techniques that have worked for many of us. But not overnight, or even in a week or two. Stick with it. 



> I have also been told that it could be that because I am a woman and he is a male dog, that he will be less likely to see me as the alpha "male" and thus be less likely to respect my corrections.


You have been told wrong.  He is probably not responding because he doesn't yet know what's expected of him. The clearer you can be in your communications, the better his compliance will be. But he must be trained. He's a baby with a short attention span, doing things that come naturally to puppies. He needs to be taught how to live in our world, where things like biting you, barking uncontrollably, digging up your yard, peeing and pooping in the house, and chewing your stuff, are not allowed. 

There is no reason why you can't do short walks every day, or even a couple of short walks every day.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ScarletAurora said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I try to play with him as much as possible, but it often gets annoying as he will also try to bite/nip me or get my clothes. I thought that perhaps a good way to drain his energy (and perhaps improve his behavior) would be to take him for daily walks, *but I have been advised (by friends) that he is too young for regular walks.*


I don't know who told you that, but it's WRONG and part of why you are going nuts... :wild: 

Look what I do with my pups:





 
And this is the type of PLAY and interaction you should be working on:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html <--- click that

:wub:


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

that video of you hiking is hilarious. Bretta carrying the log the whole time. the puppy learning how to gracefully jump things. Too funny! thank you for sharing I enjoyed it


----------



## ScarletAurora (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone for your responses! I will definitely be going on walks more often now, and hopefully that will tire him out. I have been reading the bite inhibition posts and so far the walking away and redirection have been working quite well (I at least don't have any new wounds ). I'll keep at it and hopefully it will only get better.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

welcome to the forum. having a puppy
is a great time to be had by you and your pup.
pups nip, rip (your clothes and skin) and bark (the
puppy bark/yap is cute). when my pup was in the
nipping stage i would pull him back by some neck fur
and say "no biting". when i say pull him back by some
neck fur i mean very gently pull him back. once i pulled my pup
back i would rub his mouth, head to see if he would nip
again. he did nip again and i would do the samething again
and he nipped again. i made sure when my pup was going through
the nipping stage i rubbed his head and put my hand near to
his mouth. i thought the more chance he had to nip the quicker
i could teach him not to nip, ROTFL. my theory didn't work.
i really think he grew out of the nipping stage. my method
might of helped, maybe. don't worry, try different things.
by the time you find something that works he will have grown
out of the nipping stage. good luck with the pup. look at everything
your pup does as funny or cute and you'll never be upset
or have a problem with your pup.


----------

